# Speedfan say MOBO temp 127C !!!



## liljezjinx (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont know why but speedfan and pc wizard says i have a mobo temp of 127C but my cpu and hdd temps are low, idle 30C and at half load 413C averaging about 40C. i tried updating bios, i have a biostar mcp6p-m2, but nothing changes the readings. my core temp is at 27C but why am i getting 127C for 2 temps in speedfan and mobo in pc wizard? is this a huge problem, this is a new build i finished yesterday, so far no lags or shutdowns or lockups, only ran it for a couple of hours though. anyone have any advise, i'm really concern. oh i have not installed the vid card yet so its running a onboard geforce 6150 but thats really not too taxing i would think, it being such an old vid an all. thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

It may just be possible that if the two temps are always 127 and never change and are even that way when you first turn it on, the senors may be bad or just not used for anything. Could also be just an error in reading the sensor. If you don't think the computer is that hot it shouldn't be any imdeate threat to your computer.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

im pretty sure 127 is the default temp for "no reading at all".


----------



## liljezjinx (Sep 24, 2008)

oh really, thats great to know, cause it doesn't change ever just stays at 127C even right at startup its at 127C, i thought maybe the power supply was at blowing the hot air onto the mobo sensor cause i got this psu that has the fan out on the bottom. but if you think the default is 127C to show not in use then thank goodness cause i was really worried. thanks a lot guys


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

If you ever encounter any more problems, TSF is the place to come!


----------



## ChimeraXXL (Mar 6, 2010)

Not to rezz a dead topic, but thank you I just did a new build and had this same problem and almost crapped myself when it said 127c


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Speedfan does not do a good job with reading temperatures. The most accurate is the BIOS, so give those a look.


----------

